# 2- :          ?

## grebeniknatasha

,  ,          ? (2000  2012)

----------


## Coreopsis

4800

----------


## grebeniknatasha

.   ?

----------


## Coreopsis



----------

,

----------


## 2006

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E%E4+%CA%CD%CE
            2-,        http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/2ndfl.htm

----------


## Neshka

2012 
4800     (  .)

----------

""?

----------

2012,   !

----------

08.08.2008 N 3-5-04/380@ "    "



> " "         .
>                    N 2-   * 4800*  " "  N 2   N 2-.


   ,

----------


## Gennady

, .
    (.)
 ,          *4800* 
   2012      -   
              2012 -  ,      .

*4800*,       , - ,  .


*4800 " "*           - **       "    ,      3  236   (   )". 
 , *   , ..     * ,   ** .               " ,    " (           ).

*         4800   ?*

----------

31.12.2009              . 
 01.01.2010       212-     -   ,   .
           .

----------

> ,  ,          ? (2000  2012)


   2012

----------

> 2012


2012

----------


## echinaceabel

4800.       .  ,      ( ).  :Smilie:

----------

